# One police dog and one non police dog.



## Skye~ (Mar 10, 2012)

Could this work out, If i where in the canine unit. Having one police dog and then one at home? Or could that be problematic. Me being spending time with one way more then the other. I wouldn't be able to bond as fast/efficiently either. correct?


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you a police officer?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

No. I know plenty if K9 handlers that have personal dogs as well. Some get along, some don't. It all comes down to the individual dogs. 

And they spend all day training and working their K9, that bond is there. It us up to them to bond with their personal dog. 

In fact I know a K9 officer that has trained and certified multiple SAR dogs as well, personal dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a female shepherd as well. When I am off duty she goes evey place with my partner and I.
It is hard giving her equal attention however as I am with my partner more than anybody. We work together, train together, sleep the same time. 
AS this will be my last PSD I would not recommend having another one while working a PSD, but that is just me.


----------



## Skye~ (Mar 10, 2012)

deacon said:


> I have a female shepherd as well. When I am off duty she goes evey place with my partner and I.
> It is hard giving her equal attention however as I am with my partner more than anybody. We work together, train together, sleep the same time.
> AS this will be my last PSD I would not recommend having another one while working a PSD, but that is just me.


That is kind of what i figured. Thank you.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I had my working dog (GSD) and an Elkhound . The first day or two was a little tense but they became great friends...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Check with the OPP and what their K9 handler policy is. Some units will not allow k9 handlers to have personal dogs as they feel that one dog (the police dog) puts enough time demands on the handler as it is..

Or, are you with the RCMP? The RCMP has a no-personal-pet dog policy.


----------

